# Dexter, Season Six



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

So for Dexter fans, it seems that season six is out. The latest episode debuted recently (the second one). To all would-be Dexter fans, *warning, spoilers*

I saw the first episode and I'm currently downloading the second, but my impressions on the show are a bit mixed. I think Edward James Olmos's character will be a good contrasting character for Dexter (since most of the main "villains" of the show kinda show a "what if" or "lesson" for Dexter, such as Dexter's brother in season one, the Trinity Killer in season four, etc), but the religion thing is kinda annoying. I don't see the point of emphasis when it never mattered to him. He never adamantly hated it or loved it, he's always been indifferent and it never had a role in his serial killing. Why they decided to bring it up is beyond me. Hopefully this will fade away later in the season (outside of the new opposing serial killer being a religious one).


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm quite pleased with the episodes so far. (I watched both)

On the religion thing, i think Dex see's it as being something that makes someone normal/happy and Dex wants his son to be happy/normal.

It doesn't really bother me though, don't really know why you found it annoying.

The season is off to a pretty good start IMO.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 13, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> It doesn't really bother me though, don't really know why you found it annoying.



I just found it unnecessary. I'm a big "don't give a shit" over religion guy. Not to start a debate here, but bringing up religion annoys me, whether it's for or against it. I just think that bringing it up in a venue where it was never important seems like they're trying to put too much depth into the show, which is pretty hard to do considering how much good depth it already has


----------



## Icealote (Oct 13, 2011)

Spoiler alert!




Spoiler



That chick giving Dexter.... Oh right.. you guys talking about religion  I think the religion is suppose to tie up with the two other guys doing the rituals. If that makes sense?

I found it quite funny that he had to do hammer time.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 13, 2011)

I still have to see the second episode of the new season, but I liked the premiere. It was fun, there were some great lines, Micheal C. Hall gave a great performance, and I'm interested in seeing where the writer's take the religious plot line.

So yeah, I can't really judge yet, but I hope it is less uneven than the last season.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Icealote said:


> Spoiler alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This,
It is not uncomon for a character to be questioned about faith/put in a religious-type setting (ie Rescue Me, Six Feet Under, (maybe not the best example but) Louie). Think aboout the setting as well - Miami has a huge huge catholic population, and this is not exactly the first time anything religious has been in Dexter (ie LaGuerta feeling sympathy for the one girls family, I think it was season 1, unless I am severely mistaking tv shows).

(also, as a Floridian I can safely say our public school system is terrible aside from a couple of schools, so even if he is a fictional character I don't blame him or wanting to get Harrison into a private school be it religious school. Whether he was serious about him wanting Harrison to grow up in a better setting was sincere or not, I don't know)

But I really like this season so far, though. A major step up from season 5 (which I didn't really care for)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just watched episode 3.

Spoiler up ahead, proceed with the viewing of episode 3.

You guys hit the nail in it's head with the 'serial killer' duo.

I think the old guy believes in some fucked up shit that he needs the younger/purer guy to do. It seems like they want to cause some sorta havoc/commotion in the community.

Loved how they parts up the guy and had him on horses strolling around town! 


Also, i think Dex is becoming corrupted(?) as he sorta messed up his blood collection which pushed him on edge to really think about things.


Lastly, not sure if you guys saw the ending where they previewed the next episode/entire season, but THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE IT'S ABOUT TO GET EPIC!


----------



## Icealote (Oct 18, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> Just watched episode 3.
> 
> Spoiler up ahead, proceed with the viewing of episode 3.
> 
> ...



I finally figured how to spoiler this


Spoiler



It's bloody crazy what they did to the guy on the horse. I just love how they continue to rationalise (if that's the right word to use) how Dexter should live his life with his problem...just letting the audience watch what he decides to do. Though I don't understand why the sudden increase of showing sex?


----------



## jinnpan (Oct 22, 2011)

i'm loving Season Six. 
Every Season the push the limits


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 28, 2011)

Seems better than the last season which was better than most shows.

Its doing well with the faith issue and also I love the episode where Dexter wonders how he is still gonna do this when he is old. Great writing but I do wish they'd kill his sister, in fact all of the female characters on this show don't seem to be as well written as the male ones.


----------

